# borraccia



## Natus

Hola a todos! estoy traduciendo un texto desde el Italiano al Español, y me encuentro con que no se cuál es el término apropiado para traducir "borraccia" en la cual los pilotos de Formula 1 conservan sus bebidas.

El texto es el siguiente:
L'azienda ha scelto di posizionare il marchio sulla borraccia anziché sulla tuta o sul cappellino.
 
Botella de bebidas? me suena tan forzado!!! y estoy segura de que no está bien! Me ayudan por favor???
 
Muchas Gracias!!!


----------



## Kraus

Creo que se traduce "cantimplora".


----------



## Natus

Te agradezco mucho Kraus por tu opción, pero me parece que cantimplora no es la palabra más apropiada, porque es más pequeña, y se usa generalmente para ir de picnic o a paseos largos.
La verdad es que no me viene en mente nada!
Gracias


----------



## Kraus

En el diccionario encontré "bota" también.


----------



## Silvia10975

¡Estoy de acuerdo contigo!


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

_Cantimplora_ no vale, ... lo siento.


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

_bidón o botellín_, ... sono i termini guisti in spagnolo


----------



## mauro63

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> _bidón o botellín_, ... sono i termini guisti in spagnolo


 
Depende a qué pais va dirigido. En Argentina botellín no se usa y bidón es un envase generalmente de más de 1 l  y de grandes dimensiones. 
Yo siempre usé borraccia como cantimplora y las imágenes del goggle creo que lo confirman .


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

mauro63 said:


> Depende a qué pais va dirigido. En Argentina botellín no se usa y bidón es un envase generalmente de más de 1 l y de grandes dimensiones.
> Yo siempre usé borraccia como cantimplora y las imágenes del goggle creo que lo confirman .


 
Hai raggione, ... non e un termine molto utilizzato, ma noi spagnoli diciamo botella/bidón/botellín
Le tue imaggine sono: La prima _cantimplora_ (noi usiamo questa parola soltanto per bere nella campagna), la seconda e una _bota_ e la terza e un _bidón de plástico._

Ciao


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Ho cercato il temine borraccia in italiano e adeso capisco che il suo significato e _cantimplora_, ... ma noi parliamo di F1, quindi non puoi dire _cantimplora_. Comunque la traduzzione e _cantimplora_.


----------



## indigoio

Non so se sia di aiuto ma in Messico diciamo 'ánfora / anforita'

Dalla RAE:



> *ánfora.*
> *3.* f. Méx. petaca (|| botella de bolsillo para bebidas alcohólicas).


----------



## URUBOY

dos cosas a veces una palabre  se escribe igual en dos idiomas , pero no necesariamente significa lo mismo por ej borraccia en portugués significa goma de borrar .
Otra opción interesante sería caramañola , que es un recipiente para llevar líquidos pero más pequeño que una cantimplora , por ej lo usan los ciclistas.
espero que os sirva 
saluti


----------



## mauro63

JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ said:


> Hai raggione, ... non e un termine molto utilizzato, ma noi spagnoli diciamo botella/bidón/botellín
> Le tue imaggine sono: La prima _cantimplora_ (noi usiamo questa parola soltanto per bere nella campagna), la seconda e una _bota_ e la terza e un _bidón de plástico._
> 
> Ciao


Ma tutte e tre le foto le ho trovate  sotto il  medesimo nome di borraccia. Forse in italiano non ci siano tanti modi di dire.


----------

